# Overnight Charter 1/9-1/10 out of Surfside, TX



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Overnight Charter 1/9 I got one more spot (4 people total) left on my charter. My friend had an emergency and will be out of state during the trip.
We will be targeting AJs and groupers (before Feb. closure) ten tuna at night and possibly wahoo at the flower gardens also.
Price is $450+ fuel. 
Txt 832-691-5976


----------

